# San Juan spring bear



## labzrule (Apr 13, 2010)

Based on my cc statement it looks like I finally drew a Utah bear tag. I have bear hunted in Alaska and Montana but yet to hunt or even see a bear in Utah. Right now I have a maybe on some hound help. I would be very appreciative on any tips for this area and to know if spot and stalk is a viable option.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's actually quite possible to even ride around in your truck and shoot one
on Elk Ridge......One of the few places you can road hunt bears, with success.

Some of the biggest bears I've ever seen were when I was there glassing
deer ans elk. Get up on Horse mountain and glass, You'll probably see bears.


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck, SJ is a good place to bear hunt. We treed a lot of bear and killed a real good one last year. In the spring Spot and stalk is a lot harder than in the fall. I would try to get some help with hounds. It is possible spot and stalk but hard.


----------

